# Mirage 29? Could this be the ticket?



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been tossing around diffrent model boats for months. All between the lengths of 27' to 36'. Price range and condition of boats has fluxuated drasticly just because i am being cheap. 

I found a Mirage 29. Its been on the hard for 3 years which makes me real nervous. The boat seems to have an excellent rep but there is next to no information out there for her. Its right here on the lake I want to sail with an excellent interior. Teak needs work and all the running rigging will need to be replaced.

There asking 15,700 for the boat which would be a good price if i could just drop her in the water and sail but it needs alot of tlc.

suggestions comments advice??

Also if anyone has links to where i can get a rigging kit made for a good price that would be steller


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

You should post some pictures, but I would start at $10k or less. there are 3 Catalina 30's on my lake, in the water and ready to sail, for less than $11,000..

Does the motor run, bottom paint, sail condition, never mind the running rigging, line is cheap compared to all the other stuff. Never mind a complete shake-down of the wiring, lights etc...

The cheap part is the boat, all the other stuff is the make or break part...


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sbpfuX6XdvSpLEAKLj9absw&bvm=bv.67720277,d.b2U


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The Mirage 29 is a good boat - good looking and a very nice Euro layout. In my experience they fetch a good price - I've never seen one under $20K. One sold quickly near me last year at a $37K ask


----------



## jnorten (Aug 18, 2009)

sony2000 said:


> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...sbpfuX6XdvSpLEAKLj9absw&bvm=bv.67720277,d.b2U


This link provides a nice overview. Do note the asking price values in this link are likely Canadian Dollars. Right now Canadian dollars and US dollars are close, I think. But, something worth $40k Canadian right now is probably in the neighborhood of $35k US.

I've sailed on a Mirage 29. Great boat for a few day trip with up to 4 who are close friends.


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...isting_id=56149&url=&hosturl=snugharborboats&

Heres a link to the boat in question. I have actually seen the link provided in a desperate search I conducted looking for more info. As far as specs go sailingdata.com had some insightful info but unlike the Cat 30 and some other boats they have there own fan club and data rich resource pages. If i get this boat im going to have to start something like that unless someone knows of one i am unaware of. Any info you observe from the link would be great. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Sailquest market value numbers are several years old and seriously out of date Canadian dollar values.. however under $20K seems a bargain or an indicator of issues, as SJB mentioned.

One thing to watch for with 30-ish foot 'euro' layouts. Often the layout is something that would fit well into a 35 footer, essentially 'scrunched down' to fit into 30 feet. This leaves V berths pushed so far forward there's little room for a couple of toes, never mind two pairs of feet at the foot, and similarly the 'aft cabins' can end up being confining and claustrophobic. I think this is a layout you really need to see firsthand.

The Beneteau 30/30Es were similarly afflicted - nice looking, good sailing boats but interiors that were smaller than they appear on paper.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess what is being laid out here... in a way... is how much do you want to pay total...?


If you are willing to purchase at say $13,027... are you also willing to put in another $2,999 for upgrades and repairs...


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Exactly, so the guy i am working with seems to be a reasonable person. The boat has been on the hard for three years and the current owners inherited the boat from their parents. 

I went and visited the boat today and took over 100 photos. She looks slot worse now thst she did ehen those pics were taken, but it is mostly cosmetic. Luckily the mast has been kept inside all this time and the ibterior is still in very good condition. There is definatly a few leaks, the main one i noticed was at the mast base. There is a very large amount of extra goodies coming with the boat as well.

Most of the blocks pulleys etc on the deck needs to be replaced. The years of neglect have done slot of damage and they are starting to come spart. 
Estimated cost for a bottom job is 1500 which has to be done. 

Launch and re commissioning is another 1500. 

A ballpark figure for replacing deck hardware other minor cosmetics and necessary sheet/line/rope replacement is estimated at 1000.

Total investment after purchase approximately 4000.

These costs could be lower and im calling tomorrow to get some actusl numbers.

Of course a survey is a must as it may lower the price even further. 15/ ft at 29 feet = appx 430 but could save me thousands.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Im probably going to offer them 10 and list these expenses and the boats deteriating condition. Try and explain that the longer it sits the less people are going to wsnt to pay and hope for a sale.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hopefully that works..

If the new owners aren't so into the sailing..... and likely don't want to spend much time/money on the needed fix ups... will see the need to let a guy who wants the boat --- own it.

I would guess there might be the cost of keeping it on the hard and not using it.

​


----------



## Keetur (May 28, 2014)

Don't forget about the motor. Diesel's aren't cheap to repair or replace.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Cosmetic issues are minor. Easily fixed with a some elbow grease. The big ones are structural and the engine. Either could be a deal beaker.


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Agreed, a survey should help with those details. It has low hrs on a volvo diesel. From what i could see the bottom was i need of a bottom job but there were no structural issues. The deck was dirty but strong and the standing rigging attachment zones appeared solid.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there anyone at the marina or where it is stored you can ask about the boat... If it is dormant because of dead owners... I am not sure that is a bad sign


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

When i went to check it out a lady who was active in the local sailing club provided her info so i could ask questions. 

They countered my offer coming off the price 1200 bucks so i re countered st 13k. Made waves because the guy went to talk to his wife lol. Hopefully they accept and ill stay under budget.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

cool, now I am getting excited


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Aaaand bam the wife is coming with me sat to look at it. WOOP!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

at this point.... how much is your commitment ?

Sounds like your offers are verbal (e-mail) you haven't made a deposit have you..

I am wondering if your wife says she hates it... do you back out or have you already accepted you are going to buy it...?

​


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I want her to love it as much as me buy that is going to take time.

Still havnt reached the agreement yet. Hopefully will hear something tomorrow.

Plan to go back up there saturday and take another look as well as feel out the area.

I hope she doesnt hate it. I will be really disapointed. The point of all this is to bring us together not pull us apart. She knows how much i want this to happen.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Will you keep the boat there --- to sail out of that port/marina?


I will assume wife was okay with the original thought of a boat purchase


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

a Mirage 29 sold in Ontario in 2012 for $23,020us
another sold in Ontario in 2013 for $17,035us


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

This boat is a well known boat in canada not so much here in the southern states. 

Plan to keep it in one of the marinas. 

Okay but shes been trying to get me to "wait" for years now...im tired of waiting lol.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

location location location.... ;-)

I was looking for a Wayfarer or CL 16 (kind of the same boat)

Not many Wayfarers out there, but lots of CL16s --- all in Canada.. I saw a couple CL16's listed in the states (not close to me) for much less than the ones in Canada....

all things considered, I decided not to 'import' a boat


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Importing a boat was not an option, like a car its just way to expensive.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally agree. Plus... registering a trailer so I could move the boat, but ultimately wanting to register it in NYS.

so during a work day having to get a temp tag in Canada so I could bring it back... and hope like crazy I had the right info that the DMV wanted... which changes by the location of the DMV and the clerk that helps you (or obstructs you)


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Well put a deposit down on the boat! Sale price $13,700, feeling excited! 

Went up to the loft in the sales department and they showed me 4 plastic containers full of new boat parts included with the boat. With that i can replace vertually every single block on the deck! 

Also a short inventory of the hold revealed several brand new sheets/rope of all diffrent shapes sizes and lengths! 

Treasure chest!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

you left out the most important part, how did the co-owner think about it?


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

She did not come with me today. So she did nothing but complain via text message, it was extremely stressful to be honest. uke The deposit holds the boat for me at the haggled price for two weeks. This give me the time to take her with me next Saturday. 

To be honest I would rather her not see it at all until it is cleaned, rigged, organized, engine running, and in the water. She is not like me and can see the potential in things.

but here is an image or two of some of the goodies


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

How does she feel about you having a project?

Maybe a more direct question would be how does she feel about sailing?


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

so doesn't like it at all and she has never been. So in other words she is completely against it.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

uh oh.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like you got a great deal.

If she gives you the old "It's either me or the boat", make sure she's surprised by the answer.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Looks like you got a great deal.
> 
> If she gives you the old "It's either me or the boat", make sure she's surprised by the answer.


deals are not made until they are enjoyed....

Wives are not enjoyed, they are appreciated


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Wise words, she is just afraid is all. Its something new and its a big investment in both time and money, so its understandable

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

As of today she is 100% on board and happy. She is coming with me to do s final look over this saturday and pay for the boat. Then were going to visit the marina we wish to keep it at and make necessary preparations. Getting excited (pass the rum)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Only "getting" excited? You should be downright giddy at this point.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> Only "getting" excited? You should be downright giddy at this point.


that is what the rum is for


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol im trying to contain myself, i have been looking for a boat for so long! I just cant wait to the day she moves to the water. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Wife saw the boat today and loved it! She was spitting out name ideas before she could get out of the cockpit! Proud owner of a Mirsge 29 as of tomorrow morning!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great --- on both accounts!

What are the names?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Cheers - sounds like the best possible outcome. Be sure to use a name SHE likes to ensure continued harmony.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Time to Celebrate



You buying --- Fairladyaffair?


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Im a little short on funds since i paif cash and i have a bottom job to pay for...but fear not! I will be buying soon! 

As far as names im drawing a blank the name i thought she would like...she didnt so were looking for something witty.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

well to start --- what does your user name mean

on the other hand..... I feel kind of dense, I thought I could come up with a 'mirage' pun


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

How about "Gregory Peck"? He did a movie called Mirage.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I like that Mr. Peck. My thought was kind of cliché. Since this might be your dream boat.. I thought

*
Reverie*


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Reverie- a state of being pleasantly lost in one's thoughts; a daydream.

Very cool. Still looking around but i might just steal that. 

I dabel in performance nissans ie the nissan "fairlady" z. My obsession was once described by my wife as a "fairlady affair" hince the name. It actually almost became my boat name. If i had my way it would be.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Chimera, Ghost, Ethereal, Wisp, Whisper, Illusion, (Avatar is already taken by another, local, Mirage 29)


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

titustiger27 said:


> I like that Mr. Peck. My thought was kind of cliché. Since this might be your dream boat.. I thought
> 
> *
> Reverie*


It would probably have to be Reverie XXXIV if you want to register it.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

How about

"Reverie 420" or "420 Reverie" (I am sure there would be no problem with customs...)

or

"Fairlady Reverie"

...

or to make it a real Mirage

Sea-ing Things​


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Very punny......


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

I love that one, but I have to convince the boss. It is frustrating because the woman is so wishy washy. One day she is all in the next she is being a sour puss.....why is the rum gone?

Anyways, supposed to go back up to work on it Thursday. If all is well Ill be cleaning, wet sanding and buffing the gel coat, painters tapeing, sanding, and re teaking all day. (STOKED ABOUT IT),

Once i finished the paperwork for the boat I finally got a chance to start diving into all the extra goodies that came with it. Among those items I discovered my spinnaker is new (makes that wonderful crinkling noise when you pull it from the sail bag) and comes with a deployment shoot (wtf do you call them?) a extra wheel, and apparently it comes with a working jib, 130% 150% and a fully battened main all made by NorthSails. Among other things, digging even deeper into the boat, it is wired for two house batteries and a separate engine battery. Both the depth and knot sensors are new and the wiring never ran to the display (which I hope I find a new one of those when I get a chance to finish my inventory).


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like things are getting better all the time

Let me know when you pick a name, so I can change this little animation ​


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL definitely, so far I like Seaing Things the best, it goes along with the boat type as well as describes my personality as a day dreamer HAHA!


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Your boat, your name, but I think the hyphen adds to it

Sea-ing Things

Makes you say (in your mind): 'Sea Ing Things'
in stead of 'seeing things'

Of course that name wouldn't work for me --- while I like the play on words ---the ocean scares me. And there is something too obvious about it..

I'm about words, but I like math


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Fairladyaffair---

What is the boat in your avatar?


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Thats me on my AMF puffer  Once I get this thing cleaned up ill probably put one of the mirage in its place


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

I am trying my best to find some more info on my boat. Found a mailing list and got into that, had a few guys respond and offer assistance so i'm hoping they can provide some good info. If so I am going to make as much of it available on here for others to use. I hate when I cant find things but at the same time it is just another challenge to overcome.

While the boat is out of the water I plan to do a lot of things that could potentially be difficult or impossible with the boat in the water and the mast up.

One of those things is replacing the halyards and refurbishing the mast head pulleys as well as replacing the mast head and spreader lights with LED versions and testing the wiring. There are wire connections from the base of the mast to the deck that have been cut and I have no idea what they go to. The VHF and the 4 wire harness (i believe runs to the spreader and masthead lights) are still intact but that extra few wires has me in fits.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Another example how the internet isn't always the be-all.

My Designer's Choice has been out of production for 30 years and the company that built it as well. I have found a so-so scanned manual (it might be a good manual, but it is hard to read); several videos; and general info here on SailNet. But really it is hard to find good information.

I had a Paceship 12 and though there is a user's group web page..... but there isn't much more info.

It's sort of like if you stopped production before the internet... all the history went to the dump.

It makes me understand what it is like to do genealogy = there are finds, but lots of dead ends. The trip isn't too bad though.

-------
edit: One of the things that is interesting/difficult about the DC15 is it seems every year (in the six years of so of production) the boat underwent slight changes...


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

I personaly enjoy the persuit, it can be frustrating but the end result is way worth it. Still excited by the way, can hardly contain it haha!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Unfortunately for me, I like the pursuit way more...

reading about the future adventures.. writing about finding a boat.. changing some of the shackles on the boat... so and sail on


----------



## Fairladyaffair (Nov 19, 2012)

Your going to love the next thresd i start...Mirage 29 make over. Im going to document all i do with photographs before and after.

Re teak
Deck cleaning
Wet sand and buff plus wax
Stereo install
Led upgrades
depth transducer leak repair
Keel seperation repair
Blister repair
Engine service
Standing and running rigging
Tensioning of fore, back, and spreader stays.
Etc


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a feeling I will be see
ing
things


----------



## Sailing Canuck in SC (May 26, 2015)

Did you ever get your upfit completed on the mirage 29?


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

Sailing Canuck in SC said:


> Did you ever get your upfit completed on the mirage 29?


No answer it seems  I would have liked to hear how much they enjoyed the Mirage. The Mirage 29 is a good boat especially at the prices these days. Maybe they moved up to a Mirage 39  (That was the biggest boat Mirage built - same designer as the 29)


----------

